# Bacon



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Short but funny 

http://tinyurl.com/6ftc5q


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)




----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Thats brilliant. 

Sid. A bacon butty lover


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Geoff.

Makes you feel peckish though!!


----------

